# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Video-skandali, marinsat urinojnë mbi kufomat

## stern

*Ushtria amerikane bëri të ditur se është duke hetuar mbi një video ku shfaqet një grup marinsash që urinojnë mbi trupat e vdekur të luftëtarëve talebanë.

Korpusi i Marinës tha se veprimet e portretizuara në klip, i cili u hodh në internet, por nuk është verifikuar ende për sa i përket vërtetësisë, nuk përputhen me vlerat e marinsave amerikanë dhe se kjo çështje do të hetohet plotësisht''.

 Videoja tregon katër burra në veshje ushtarake, që shfaqen duke urinuar në tre trupa pa jetë. Më pas dëgjohet zëri i njërit prej ushtarëve duke thënë: Paç një ditë të mbarë shoku.

 Burrat të shtrirë në tokë kanë lëkurë ngjyrë kafe, janë zbathur dhe veshur me roba të lirshme, ndërsa njëri prej tyre duket të jetë i mbuluar në gjak.

 Origjina e videos është e panjohur, dhe nuk është e qartë se kush e ka postuar online. Ushtarakët, supozohet se janë të vetëdijshëm që ata janë duke u filmuar.

 Zëdhënësi i Pentagonit, Kapiteni, Xhon Kirby tha në një deklaratë: "Ne jemi të shqetësuar thellësisht nga videoja. Kushdo qoftë, dhe cilatdo qofshin rrethanat , kjo është një sjellje skandaloze dhe e papranueshme për një anëtar të ushtrisë."

 Ndërkohë që Këshilli mbi Marrëdhëniet Amerikano-Islamike thotë se video, nëse vërtetohet, tregon një sjellje që është krejtësisht e papërshtatshme për personelin ushtarak amerikan.

 "Ne e dënojmë këtë përdhosje të dukshme të të vdekurit, si një shkelje të rregulloreve ushtarake të vendit tonë dhe të ligjeve ndërkombëtare të luftës, që ndalojnë veprime të tilla të neveritshme dhe të pamoralshme,'' i shkroi këshilli Amerikano-Islamik në një letër, Sekretarit të Mbrojtjes, Leon Panetta.

 SHBA ka rreth 20.000 marinsa të dislokuar në Afganistan, bazuar kryesisht në provincat e  Kandahar dhe Helmand. Në total, rreth 90.000 trupa amerikane janë në terren në Afganistan.

 Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe partnerët e saj në Afganistan kanë thënë se plani për sigurinë e vendit do të përfundojë me tërheqjen e trupave luftarake në fund të 2014.



*

*Sjellje skandaloze nga keta Ushtare*

----------


## kleadoni

Eh medet! Nese eshte e vertete shpresoj te denohen.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Nje turp i madh ky per Imazhin e ushtrise Amerikane,mgjth vet personalisht mendoj se eshte vdio montazh.

----------


## Qyfyre

Dhe e vertete mund te jete se ka lloj lloj robsh dhe ushtria amerikane

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Amerika ka gjithfare Racash te poshtra brenda rrjedhimisht edhe ne ushtrin e saje .

----------


## Qyfyre

Video duket e vertete. Kane identifikuar disa nga ushtaret ne video.

----------


## ximi_abedini

Ne nje ushtri te droguar gjithqka mund te ndodh ,me vjen mir qe vet po e tregojn se qfar jan

----------


## medaur

As me plas fare per ata talebaleshat..

----------


## Force-Intruder

Akti eshte i ulet dhe perdhoses... por lufta eshte ferr. Gjithmone njerezit bejne gjera jashte natyres njerezore ne lufte. Po kur mendon se ndonjeri prej atyre marinsave mund te kete pare shokun e ngushte teksa i prisnin koken me thike talibanet ne videot ne youtube, kjo pastaj nuk duket me edhe aq e llahtarshme si veper

----------


## Qyfyre

Prit sa te futen dhe homoseksualet, se do llaftarisemi kur te shofim ca do u bejn ata talebanve.

----------


## medaur

:uahaha:  :uahaha:  :uahaha: :


> Prit sa te futen dhe homoseksualet, se do llaftarisemi kur te shofim ca do u bejn ata talebanve.


edhe duhet te cojme Torren te reparti komando ne Afganistan....

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Prit sa te futen dhe homoseksualet, se do llaftarisemi kur te shofim ca do u bejn ata talebanve.


lol... kane per ti be dvd  si ate zezakun te pulp fiction  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ganimet

Kure vllezrit grinden mes vete vje fqiu e ben hatan.

----------


## bindi

Dhe keto marincat meritojn ti theresh ne hell...

----------


## Lordlover

> Ne nje ushtri te droguar gjithqka mund te ndodh ,me vjen mir qe vet po e tregojn se qfar jan


Oj fytyre e shpifur shko shiko veten ne pasqyre se pari, pastaj eja e vjell kunder Amerikes ketu, kjo ushtri e droguar qe e quan ti ta hoqi serbin nga Kosova. Me bere nervoz...
Akti eshte shume i ulet dhe jonjerzor, dhe sigurisht qe duhet hetuar dhe ata individ te marrin denimin e merituar, ne menyre qe te mos kete prape akte te tilla dhe mos te zbehet imazhi i ushtrise dhe shtetit me demokratik ne bote.

----------


## referi_1

medaur : 


> As me plas fare per ata talebaleshat..


  NJi ditë edhe atyre nuk do tju plasë për neve sepse historia rrotullohet.
  Ata janë popull krenar që në historinë e tyre kërkush nuk i ka sunduar edhe aleksandri xhingis kani i tmershëm i kanë anashkaluar.
  Dhe ska dyshim se varri i amerikës është atje për fat të mirë ashtu siç ishte i anglisë dhe rusisë.
 Ata nuk janë si shqiptarët që tani vetëm se ndërruan robërinë iku ai i vogli dhe erdhi i madhi..pritni se edhe ne po presim.

----------


## Qyfyre

> medaur : 
>   NJi ditë edhe atyre nuk do tju plasë për neve sepse historia rrotullohet.
>   Ata janë popull krenar që në historinë e tyre kërkush nuk i ka sunduar edhe aleksandri xhingis kani i tmershëm i kanë anashkaluar.
>   Dhe ska dyshim se varri i amerikës është atje për fat të mirë ashtu siç ishte i anglisë dhe rusisë.
>  Ata nuk janë si shqiptarët që tani vetëm se ndërruan robërinë iku ai i vogli dhe erdhi i madhi..pritni se edhe ne po presim.


Anglia ka marr fund ne fakt, shtet i shkatarruar komplet.

Ata nuk jane fare si shqiptaret, pasi po vdesim per buke me te ardhura sa 1/8 jona.

----------


## medaur

> medaur : 
>   NJi ditë edhe atyre nuk do tju plasë për neve sepse historia rrotullohet.
>   Ata janë popull krenar që në historinë e tyre kërkush nuk i ka sunduar edhe aleksandri xhingis kani i tmershëm i kanë anashkaluar.
>   Dhe ska dyshim se varri i amerikës është atje për fat të mirë ashtu siç ishte i anglisë dhe rusisë.
>  Ata nuk janë si shqiptarët që tani vetëm se ndërruan robërinë iku ai i vogli dhe erdhi i madhi..pritni se edhe ne po presim.


Po qe se fati im do varet nga talebanet preferoj te zhdukem.Ca po pret ti ?Ata jane nje popull leshi trecereku analfabet ne vitin 2012.
Varrin e Amerikes kerkon ?? Nuk ke faj se te shpetoi nga serbi , mosmirenjohja eshte virtyti i pare i maskarejve.

----------


## referi_1

> Po qe se fati im do varet nga talebanet preferoj te zhdukem.Ca po pret ti ?Ata jane nje popull leshi trecereku analfabet ne vitin 2012.
> Varrin e Amerikes kerkon ?? Nuk ke faj se te shpetoi nga serbi , mosmirenjohja eshte virtyti i pare i maskarejve.


  Normalisht se në krahasim me rusët ose kinezët amerikanët (kaubojët) janë ma të mirë pasi prej treve dy do ti lënë gjallë për tu sdergjur dhe gjithmon në borxhe dhe për tu bërë hije.
  Ska dyshim se rusët dhe kinezët janë gjakatarë ma të fëlliqur dhe prej dy të këqiave njeriu zgjedh ma të voglën.
  Po unë flas nga spekti i drejtësisë.
  Nuk bën të gëzohemi në tragjedin e askujt dhe kushdoqoftë ai sepse nesër ata si erdhën dhe do të ikin tej oqeanit dhe kush do na mbroj nga serbët?
 Por për ju nuk ka nesër vetë tani dhe na..

----------


## referi_1

Interesant këtë gjest të amerikanëve e kanë miratuar edhe disa figura të rëndësishme në politikën amerikane...
  Kjo do të nxit edhe më shumë luftën kundra agresorit..

----------

